
Startup Success 2006 [video] - Panel moderated by Guy Kawasaki featuring Reid Hoffman (LinkedIn), Joe Kraus (Excite, Jotspot), and others - shankys
http://www.veotag.com/player/?u=gwbrgolswx
======
jamiequint
I see a castle!! haha (Check out 37:00-38:00)

